# Automatic Water top up system



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Has anyone found/built a stable and surefire system to top up freshwater tanks? Anyone with plans for such a system? 

I was thinking about a 50gal drum of aerated/conditioned water, then a submerged pump with 1/8-1/4" hoses (with inline valve control) running to each tank. I'll probably experiment with some smaller tanks....in the bathtub.

Ideas? Advice?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't forget to plan for the worst case scenario. A flood would be terrible and maybe costly.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Arthur:

I have a simple autotop off using a sump pump float switch for over 8 years - it is a industrial grade switch though - not sure about the cheaper ones. Cost less that a $100. $70 on the float switch, $25 for a solenoid and you should be good to go.

No incident yet except maybe one close one. There are ways to overcome accidents but never 110% sure. Never say never if you spend enough.

I will show you what I have when you come over for the E400.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I built one based on 7 bucks ebay switch. The key is make sure you keep your switch away from debris and lights. I hide mine in a black film canister with opening covered with mesh. nothing except water will get in and no algae growth because there is no light. Also try to limit the amount water in the reservoir. Worst case scenario that you only flood whatever water you have in the reservoir.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I am curious what the point of such a system would be? It seems to me that my tanks get automatically topped up with weekly water changes.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have open top; high intensity lights which creates lot of heat; or if you have small tanks which does not hold too much water.


----------

